# Gardenour Leather Sleeve For Kindle Fire



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

After our moderator, Betsy, mentioned that she had an iPad sleeve/case made by Gardenour Leather, I ordered a Kindle Sleeve for my new Kindle Fire. I liked it so much that I had Bill and Carol Gardenour custom make a leather matching case for my Acer A500 Android. This is a link to the Kindle Fire sleeve I purchased.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/83823279/kindle-fire-or-kindle-3-leather-case

And here is a link to the case they custom designed for my Acer A500 Android. It has shipped and when I receive it, I'll take pictures and post them of both products.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/83948980/leather-ipad-2-case-sleeve-with-leaf

Their products are hand made and very good quality. The prices are well within what I have paid for other products.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that, Alice. They seem like really nice people and do great work. I love my iPad sleeve...

I'm thinking of this one for my Fire:



(I think the link below is for the iPad case? It is the design I got for my iPad! Is that the same design they are using for your Acer?)

Betsy


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Those are beautiful.  I really like the ginkgo leaf design.  I wish they made a book style.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm glad to hear that, Alice. They seem like really nice people and do great work. I love my iPad sleeve...
> 
> I'm thinking of this one for my Fire:
> 
> ...


I ordered the iPad case thinking it would fit. When it arrived, it was too short. The width was wide enough but I needed 1.5" more for the length. When I contacted Bill at Gardenour Leather about returning it, he offered to custom make one to fit my Acer for the same price. He waited until the case I had was returned so they could measure it and added the 1.5". I should have it Monday since he sent it priority mail.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Betsy, they made me one that looks like the iPad case I posted above. When it arrives, I'll take pictures of both the Kindle Fire sleeve and the case together and post them here. Right now, my Kindle 3g is occupying the sleeve. It is so easy to slip in and out that I'm thinking I need another one for my Fire.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

I just received my beautiful Gardenout Leather case for my Acer 500 tablet to match the sleeve I received a few days ago for my Kindle Fire. They make a really nice set.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Stunning set!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow.  Those are gorgeous!
And looking at that site got me looking at the dimensions of the K3 and the Fire - I'm sure it's been discussed elsewhere, but they're sooooo close, I'm wondering if some of the covers would be interchangeable.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bill Gardenour is very responsive--as has been mentioned in this thread--I wouldn't hesitate to ask on the Etsy site if you have any questions.  Note that they do travel to craft shows in the Midwest.

Beautiful set, Alice.  The Acer sleeve is very similar to the iPad sleeve I got from them.

Betsy


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

I have one of their sleeves for my K3 and it's absolutely gorgeous. I did make a felt envelope to put inside for some extra padding though.
I would not hesitate to order from them again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My Fire sleeve (pictured earlier in the thread) was going to be mailed this afternoon with hopefully delivery on Thursday  .  Then I just have to wait for the Fire.  I may try some of my other devices in it in the meantime.  

Betsy


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

sherylb said:


> I have one of their sleeves for my K3 and it's absolutely gorgeous. I did make a felt envelope to put inside for some extra padding though.
> I would not hesitate to order from them again.


How did you secure the felt inside the sleeve? I was thinking of doing that for both my Acer case and my Kindle sleeve. Does the felt come out when you pull your K3 out?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just received my Kindle Fire sleeve from Gardenour Leather, as promised by Bill G.  It really brought home the relative size that the Fire will be--in my mind it's a tablet, so even though I know the dimensions, I keep comparing it to the iPad; but really I should be comparing it to my K1...  Here's a pic of the new sleeve with my iPad and my new Kindle Mini:









It's beautifully made, as usual.

Betsy


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Betsy - that is beautiful.  Thanks for posting the photo.  I would be all over that if I wanted a sleeve but I want a book style.  Maybe I can find something else in their shop.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just received my Kindle Fire sleeve from Gardenour Leather, as promised by Bill G.  It really brought home the relative size that the Fire will be--in my mind it's a tablet, so even though I know the dimensions, I keep comparing it to the iPad; but really I should be comparing it to my K1...  Here's a pic of the new sleeve with my iPad and my new Kindle Mini:
> 
> It's beautifully made, as usual.
> 
> Betsy


It's gorgeous! Actually when you look at the size, the Fire is almost exactly the same size as the K3. Just a little thicker, but not by a lot - .10". I just ordered one of those Octovo covers that's such a hot deal and I'm thinking I might use it for the Fire. I've got my Nook Color in a K2 velcro Oberon cover, perfect fit. I love it when I can repurpose things!


----------



## GardenourLeather (Sep 16, 2010)

Hello from Michigan,

I’ve been reading the kind remarks about our leather sleeves and want to thank everyone. I’m especially grateful to Alice for starting this topic.

I’m sure all of Kindle Land is very anxious to receive their new Fire model tablets after the middle of November. As mentioned by Meemo everyone will be pleased with the ability to re-purpose his or her Kindle Keyboard sleeve. The slight increase in thickness in the Fire tablet will be perfectly offset with the slight decrease in width. 

Undoubtedly there are many devices that would be interchangeable with sleeves designed originally for other purposes. Make sure you don’t throw the old ones away. A good piece of leather will last many years and this is only the infancy of e-Readers and tablets. There will be many improvements in the field and who knows what size cases these new devices will require. 


We have been looking at the possibility of offering custom made sleeves for the new Touch and Basic models as well. It will depend on how many requests we receive. I haven’t heard any sales numbers on how popular the new models are, but if they sell anything like the Fire, we will be at the design table soon. (Nice thing about being a Mom and Pop. We can make a new pattern from Internet supplied dimensions in the afternoon - and be up-and-running by evening.)

Thanks again for the great response to our leather sleeves from all of the Kindle Board readers.  

Bill and Carol Gardenour


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Gardenours,

Your sleeves really are beautiful, and if I weren't such a klutz I'd be sorely tempted to forget about repurposing and order one of your sleeves!  I love the woodgrain look, as well as the two leaf patterns that are posted here.  And I AM eying a couple of purses...

Hope they all sell well!


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

GardenourLeather said:


> Hello from Michigan,
> 
> I've been reading the kind remarks about our leather sleeves and want to thank everyone. I'm especially grateful to Alice for starting this topic.
> 
> ...


Hi Bill and Carol,

The more I use my beautiful sleeves, the softer the leather becomes. Being from a family who really appreciates leather (born and raised in Texas) I appreciate the quality of your product. What would you recommend that we use to care for the leather without compromising the design in the leather? Some companies recommend the Cadillac Leather Boot & Shoe Care product. Do you have any suggestions for the treatment and care of your products?

Alice


----------



## GardenourLeather (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi Alice,

The finish on our sleeves is pretty durable but if it ever becomes necessary to do a bit of cleaning you could use the Lexol line of cleaners and conditioners on the sleeves.

There is a cleaning product that is used first: http://www.lexol.com/Product_leather_cleaner.aspx

And that is followed up with a conditioner: http://www.lexol.com/Product_leather_conditioner.aspx#

I'm not familiar with the Cadillac line of leather cleaning products but truthfully just about any leather cleaner can be used. Make sure to read the directions on the container and test a small amount to see if it is doing the job.

Where most problems happen is when people use these cleaners on suede or unfinished leathers. It can darken or drive the problem further into the leather and cause an uneven look. This isn't going to happen on our sleeves - as they are finished leathers on front and back.

Hope this helps!
Bill Gardenour


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

GardenourLeather said:


> Hi Alice,
> 
> The finish on our sleeves is pretty durable but if it ever becomes necessary to do a bit of cleaning you could use the Lexol line of cleaners and conditioners on the sleeves.
> 
> ...


Thanks...that answers all of my questions.


----------



## Katydid (Oct 28, 2008)

After seeing Betsy's picture of her Gardenour sleeve for her Fire in another thread, I decided I had to have one too.  (Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, right?)  They're just so gorgeous.

Funny thing--it turns out that I bought a purse with an oak leaf pattern (years ago) from these same folks at an art show in our little Florida town.  Like Bill said, "small world."

So even though I haven't received my sleeve yet, I know what wonderful workmanship they do and feel very confident that I'll be thrilled when I get it.

Katy


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Katydid said:


> After seeing Betsy's picture of her Gardenour sleeve for her Fire in another thread, I decided I had to have one too. (Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, right?) They're just so gorgeous.
> 
> Funny thing--it turns out that I bought a purse with an oak leaf pattern (years ago) from these same folks at an art show in our little Florida town. Like Bill said, "small world."
> 
> ...


Katy, I put my Fire in my Gardenour Leather Sleeve and it fits beautifully. I prefer the sleeve over a case because it is so easy to slip in and out. Bill Gardenour also made me a custom size for my 10.5" Acer A500 Android tablet. He and Carol do beautiful work. It is all hand made, hand pressed designs and will last for many, many years. I love the smell of the leather.


----------



## Katydid (Oct 28, 2008)

I received my ginkgo leaf sleeve from Gardenour Leather yesterday and couldn't be happier with it.  I like to read my K3 and my Fire "nekkid to the skin" so the sleeve is a perfect fit for me.  This new gorgeous leather sleeve will be for whichever device is accompanying me on my travels.  (I have a different sleeve in case I take both.)  Thank you, Carol and Bill, for exceptional customer service.

Katy


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

I bought one of the Amazon Black Friday's Kindle DX's and just ordered a custom made Gardenour Leather case to match my Acer A500 and Kindle 3g case Bill and Carol Gardenour made for me recently. If you want genuine quality hand made leather cases or sleeves, check out their site on etsy. My DX will be here monday and the case will be shipped in about a week. They are made to order and I can't say too many good things about the quality.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Katydid said:


> I received my ginkgo leaf sleeve from Gardenour Leather yesterday and couldn't be happier with it. I like to read my K3 and my Fire "nekkid to the skin" so the sleeve is a perfect fit for me. This new gorgeous leather sleeve will be for whichever device is accompanying me on my travels. (I have a different sleeve in case I take both.) Thank you, Carol and Bill, for exceptional customer service.
> 
> Katy


I'm so happy to have inspired you to order one of these! I love mine...and remember, Saturday is Small Business Saturday, a good time to remember all of our accessory sponsors and vendors!

Betsy


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

I ordered a Gardenour Leather Sleeve for my new Kindle DX and it just arrived. It matches the sleeve I ordered recently for my Acer A500. They are a perfect match. For any of you with an Acer A500, the Kindle DX sleeve fits perfectly. I'll post a picture later of my DX and my new sleeve.

Again, Bill and Carol Gardenous exceeded my expectations. Their products are hand made in the USA and are superior quality to many of the ones found on the internet.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for sharing their experiences.

I got a Fire for Christmas and right now have it in a seldom used KK case. Not thrilled with the fit for permanent use so I have been surfing around for a case/cover/sleeve made for the Fire. Although for my Kindle, I like the book style covers, I found using the Fire is very different from the Kindle ereaders so I started looking at sleeves.

Came across this one at the Gardenour Leather Etsy site and loved the colors, style and I know the workmanship is outstanding based on the comments in this thread.

http://img3.etsystatic.com/il_fullxfull.199562179.jpg

Looking forward to getting it.

Lilith


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

The more I use my Gardenour Leather products, the softer and richer they become. I have three now...one for my Kindle DX, one for my Kindle 3g (was originally for the Fire that I returned) and the last is for my Acer A500 Android tablet. The leather is hand processed and each product is hand made by Bill and Carol Gardenour...a USA company. I believe in supporting small businesses and this one is exceptional in their products and their customer service.

I have no affiliation with Gardenour Leather except that it was recommended on this board and I tried the product.


----------

